# Help me find a Golden for a friend!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up for more people to see


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Where does she live?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ohio, same as me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

Look at ALL of the Ohio Golden Ret. Rescues and I'M SURE you and your friend will find a Golden Ret. waiting for her!!
http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


*http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Ohio.htm

Local Rescue Groups
Central Region
OHIO *Golden Endings Golden Retiever Rescue Central and Southeastern Ohio 
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo Toledo area south to Lima, Ohio area and east to mid-state, west to the state line
Referral Only 
Golden Retriever Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs Kentucky, Cincinatti and Dayton areas of Ohio 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Northwest Ohio NW Ohio and surrounding areas. 
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc Northwest Ohio 
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc Northeast Ohio and Western Pennsylvania 
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue Ohio - preferrably NE Ohio


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't forget Petfinder. They not only list the Rescues that have Goldens in need, but the shelters, too. One less dog in a shelter lessens the burdon of the rescues and the people who are trying so hard to save their lives.

I must be mushy today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm is absolutely right.
Don't forget to check Petfinder in Ohio and the poor dogs in shelters!!
http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=Chillicothe,+OH


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm on the ball...LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia:

On the Petfinder link I attached I was surprised at HOW MANY PUPPIES there are. Didn't even look at the Golden Ret. Rescues yet.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

There is a golden retriever male puppy named Bosco around Fort Wayne. I will check to see where he is. He is only 4-5 months and a pure bred golden. There was also an 18 month old male golden mix that looked more golden to me. How far are you from Fort Wayne, IN?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Just checked Petfinder and Bosco is gone already. So is the 18 month old male. There is still an 18 month old female pure bred golden in Fort Wayne with a small adoption fee. Would she consider a female? I can get you the ladies phone number. She is in a foster home now. Maybe we could set up a transport? Tell your friend to get on a list with a rescue. Pure bred goldens only last a day in shelters normally around here. Fortunately for them they are almost always picked up by rescues. Good luck and let me know what she thinks about a female.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I volunteer for GRIN- Golden Retrievers in Need. It's based in Ohio. They always have goldens looking for homes. There is an adoption process. If she wants a young pup, younger than 4 years, a fence is required. 

If you look in the Rescue Cases section here, there is a mix named FINN looking for a home in Lisbon Ohio. He's going to be PTS on Wednesday, Feb 11.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> Just checked Petfinder and Bosco is gone already. So is the 18 month old male. There is still an 18 month old female pure bred golden in Fort Wayne with a small adoption fee. Would she consider a female? I can get you the ladies phone number. She is in a foster home now. Maybe we could set up a transport? Tell your friend to get on a list with a rescue. Pure bred goldens only last a day in shelters normally around here. Fortunately for them they are almost always picked up by rescues. Good luck and let me know what she thinks about a female.


I have to ask her about a female, not sure. I'll get back with you
Thank's


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I volunteer for GRIN- Golden Retrievers in Need. It's based in Ohio. They always have goldens looking for homes. There is an adoption process. If she wants a young pup, younger than 4 years, a fence is required.
> 
> If you look in the Rescue Cases section here, there is a mix named FINN looking for a home in Lisbon Ohio. He's going to be PTS on Wednesday, Feb 11.


Thanks Melissa, I will have her check it. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia:

Also, check out Brody in Gold. Ret. Cases section here, 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=51231

Hgatesy thinks he is 2 years old.

*Also, pls. have her look at Barkley's picture-poor guy is at Adams COunty Dog POund in West Union, OHIO.
DOn't think he stands MUCH OF A CHANCE:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=12964932*


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Don't forget to check your local Craigslist. I see goldens on my local CL quite often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Check this*

Today, 05:41 PM 
heartofgold 
Scouts Mom Join Date: Oct 2007
Posts: 544 
Images: 25 

Indiana Golden Male on Craigslist 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There was a person in Ohio looking for a young male Golden Retriever for her friend that just lost her dog.

I found this one on Craigslist and he was just posted TODAY! :



Up for adoption is a 1 year old male red golden retriever. He is beautiful and loving. We've had him for about 6 months now. He loves children, but needs older ones,as he does not know his size. He seems to knock down the younger ones. 

He used to be in our barn but has now figured out every way to escape. Even though we live semi-country, it's against the law to allow him to roam free. I can not see caging him or putting him on a chain. 

He is full blooded, but has not been registered as he doesn't have papers.He has always been an outside dog so he's never had any potty training. 

If you have a fenced in yard or live in a remote area, or would like to house train him, please call (260)223-4973. There is a rehoming fee, but it's negotiable as we would rather see him get the love, care, and food that he needs. 

Location: Decatur, IN 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests 
PostingID: 1026705659

Hope this helps! Not too far to travel for the true love of a pet! 

BTW posts like this one really get me fired up! Train your dog not to jump, put up a fence, and neuter him so he will stay home!


----------

